# Extractors for M1 Carbines



## psi_radar (Jan 7, 2005)

My M1 carbine keeps on eating extractors--2 in one year, only about 200 rounds through it. After the first extractor crapped out I bought a new bolt from Fulton Armory. Now this one has chipped enough to be completely useless and/or dangerous. I'll take it to a gunsmith to get replaced, but I'm wondering whether any of you know what might be causing this so it doesn't happen again. I've been using Winchester brass-case ammo; I think there may have been a box of Remington in there too. The magazines are in good shape, mostly 15-rnd military surplus, straight out of the wax paper.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you called Fulton about it?  They have a good rep, and a part shouldn't fail like that, esp. on a low pressure round with only 200 through it.  I would hope they'll do right by you (and please let me know, I am considering having them do one one of my Garands...)
Can you post a pic of the damage?  I'm kind of curious. The magzine shouldn't matter, and you are using decent ammo.


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll take some pics of it tomorrow and post them up. It looks like the metal just chipped away where the extractor would grab the round. Not real obvious until you look at it.

You're probably right, I haven't given Fulton a chance to do right by me, but since it's been a little while I figured any sort of warranty expressed or implied would be void by now--it's actually been more than a year, I think. I'll give them a call and let you know the result.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll check the pic Sunday night when I'm back on.  I have found that many semi-custom places live by word of mouth so they will try their best.  Once I see the pic I'll try to trouble shoot.


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Chad, Sorry I didn't get the pics posted, I was more busy than I thought I'd be this weekend. You had good advice, I contacted Fulton ARmory and they're going to resolve the issue one way or another. They're a class act.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 11, 2005)

Glad to hear it.  They aren't the cheapest place out there, and it is nice to think you get what you pay for!
Let us know what the final outcome is.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 25, 2005)

Update:
I got the bolt back from Fulton Armory, they replaced the extractor, stripped and inspected some internals and returned it back to me. Kept me informed the whole time and filled me in on possible diagnoses with my carbine. Seems to be in good shape now--I think all my trouble was due to a defect. Can't take it to the range yet, maybe next week. Even though 3 years had passed (eventually figured out it had been longer than I thought) from my initial purchase, they only charged me for parts, no labor or shipping. I recommend them highly--I wish I had enough dough to spend on one of their built-out ARs, M1As or Garands.

Check em out:

http://www.fulton-armory.com/


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 25, 2005)

Can't beat that.  It is refreshing when a company stands up and takes responsibility for their work and tries to make it right.

I feel your pain on their other products; I would really like to have them do a re-build on one of my garands, but just cant swing it right now.


----------

